# Duda con alimentación led 3W



## elfutre2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola amigos, esta vez les vengo con una pequeña duda. Resulta que compré tres LEDs para hacer una lámpara RGB, que son de 3w. El problema es que no sé hasta qué voltaje se aguantan digamos, y no quiero quemarlos..(Pregunté en la casa de electrónica y no me supieron decir!) Qué me recomiendan?
Y otro detalle, si quiero sacarle el máximo jugo al led, me conviene usar pwm con picos de corriente? 
Dejo una foto de los leds.
Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2013)

Es que no lo puedes saber porque nadie lo sabe.
Los leds no se controlan por tensión porque no se pueden controlar. Se controlan por corriente.

Haz una fuente de intensidad constante, no una fuente de tensión constante.

No olvides poner un radiador generosamente dimensionado.


----------



## JAR25 (Mar 26, 2013)

Prueba desde 5v dc siempre con una resistencia de 150 ohm en el negativo. Normalmente deben de encender con esta tensión.

Espero que te pueda ayudar esto.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2013)

Si no me equivoco esos leds vienen con su resistencia incorporada para 12 Vdc , pero es importante fijarse en su datasheet correspondiente , si no tiene su nombre impreso , preguntárselo al vendedor 

Saludos !


----------



## Modultronic (Mar 26, 2013)

elfutre2 dijo:


> Hola amigos, esta vez les vengo con una pequeña duda. Resulta que compré tres LEDs para hacer una lámpara RGB, que son de 3w. El problema es que no sé hasta qué voltaje se aguantan digamos, y no quiero quemarlos..(Pregunté en la casa de electrónica y no me supieron decir!) Qué me recomiendan?
> Y otro detalle, si quiero sacarle el máximo jugo al led, me conviene usar pwm con picos de corriente?
> Dejo una foto de los leds.
> Saludos!
> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/3785/photo2ei.jpg


 _Amigo elfuture2 cada LED maneja diferente voltaje o corriente a suministrar dependiendo el color, aquí puede guiarse de su voltaje y corriente correspondiente:_ 
http://www.wayjun.com/Datasheet/Led/3W%20High%20Power%20LED.pdf

_En la mayoría de los casos de este tipo de LED RBG su voltaje delantero Maximo es de 2.8V, Voltaje Reverso Máximo de 3.6V, corriente delantera 350mA a 700mA pero hay que guiarse siempre por el datasheet del Modelo del LED._


_Saludos._


_MDT._


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 26, 2013)

En la foto no se ve la cantidad de chips internos. Si solo tiene tres chips, calculá que cada uno te daría un vatio. Yo tengo a mano siempre una R de 150, 5 W para probar. No deben tener resistencia interna.
Y uso una fuente variable subiendo el voltaje. Mido el voltaje en el chip y midiendo a su vez con otro tester la corriente, busco los valores que me den los vatios requeridos. Es una forma experimental de solucionarlo.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola.

Mira esto.

http://www.wayjun.com/Datasheet/Led/3W High Power LED.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elfutre2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos! Espero no quemarlos jaja, y sino... quemando se aprende! Apenas tenga armado el circuito lo publico, para que quede de ayuda a quien lo necesite. Saludos!


----------



## jbh (Mar 28, 2013)

Usa un lm317 en modo corriente constante. En el primer esquema de esta hoja de aplicación sale el esquema para que funcione de este modo.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AND8109-D.PDF


Los leds vienen con su especificación de alimentacion en corriente. Y al entregarle los miliamperios necesarios genera una caída de voltaje concreta. Como podemos medirla también la ofrecen, pero que un led diga que funciona a 3 voltios no significa que necesite una fuente de alimentacion de 3 voltios.

Si no que alimentado en corriente constante con los miliamperios que diga el datasheet Itypical producirá una caída de 3 voltios.

Si te dan la potencia y al menos el voltaje o la intensidad. Calculas lo que te falte con la ley. De ohm.

Y luego decides si los quieres alimentar con una fuente de tensión/voltaje o de intensidad/corriente.

Si los alimentas con una fuente de voltaje tienes que calcular la resistencia en serie equivalente. Y conectarla en serie con el led.

Podrías usar dos lm317 en modo corriente. Uno para cada led. 

De todos modos parecen leds chinos standard. Mira por dealextreme o similar a ver si encuentras algunos que parezcan iguales y ves algún dato. O directamente pregúntale en que chino los compro.

Saludos y espero servirte de ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 89899


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2013)

Un led "carga inductiva", no pierdo mi capacidad de sorpresa y la gente no pierde Su capacidad de inventar.
Un led, como TODOS los semiconductores es una carga NO LINEAL, el motivo de no poder usar una fuente de tensión es que una ínfima diferencia de tensión da como resultado un cambio muy grande en la corriente. Otro motivo es un coeficiente de temperatura que cuanto más de salienta más conduce.


----------



## jbh (Mar 29, 2013)

Se comporta como una carga inductiva? Eso he leído en varios sitios. Si buscas en google verás que se menciona muchas veces. Pero tienes toda la razón. Es inventado.

Aquí hay una explicación sencilla que aclara la confusión. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_led_bulb_resistive_load

Gracias por aclararlo. Uno va tomando de aquí y allá y pasan estas cosas... Mis disculpas.


----------



## Ivan747 (Mar 29, 2013)

La forma más práctica de controlar estos LED es con una fuente de corriente constante. Se puede hacer una de forma muy sencilla con un transistor. Ajusta la corriente de cada uno hasta que tengas luz blanca. Si quieres aumentar la vida útil de tus LED, no los hagas funcionar a 3W, úsalos a 2W o 2.5W. Puedes calcular la potencia que se disipa en cada uno al medir el voltaje entre sus dos terminales y multiplicando eso por la corriente que pasa en cada uno.

Usa el circuito llamado "Circuito de polarización de emisor". Puedes regular la corriente al cambiar Vbb. Vbe es 0.6V. Si tienes dudas, lo avisas.

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema7/Paginas/Pagina8.htm

Ah, y por cierto, es posible que tu transistor se caliente mucho, recuerda usar disipadoras. Un VCC de 6V debería ser suficiente para un LED de cualquiera de los 3 colores. Si vas a poner varios LED en serie (ahorras transistores) aumenta 4V por LED en serie que tengas, más o menos. Si los pones en serie, ponlos del mismo color y modelo.

Y otra cosa más, no dejes que esos LED se calienten, les reduce la vida útil. Atorníllalos todos a una base de aluminio u otro metal, para eso tienen esa placa con esa forma de estrella.


----------



## elfutre2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos! Me ha servido mucho la ayuda. Una ultima pregunta, si quiero hacer estilo Dimmer y bajar su intensidad, debería usar pwm para el voltaje de entrada del regulador de corriente, y usar un mosfet o un transistor entre medio? Supongamos que tengo esta fuente de corriente:







Y en el punto + la tensión depende de un transistor, que controlo por pwm con un micro, fucionará para dimerizar?


----------



## Ivan747 (Mar 30, 2013)

Una mejor forma de hacerlo es poner un transistor NPN (o un MOSFET) de la siguiente forma:
Colector al nodo donde está R1 y G. Emisor a tierra. Una resistencia en la base para que se sature. Cuando lo conectes a un microcontrolador, si pones la salida en High, se apaga el LED y viceversa.

De todas formas, revisa el voltaje en R3 con un osciloscopio y si encuentras algún pico extraño de voltaje, usa la ley de ohm para ver que corriente está pasando por ahí porque si hay picos muy altos puedes quemar el LED o a lo mejor, disminuir su vida útil.

Esta opción mejor porque si lo haces como tu dices, el transistor encargado de PWM va a tener que soportar toda la corriente que pasa por los LED. En mi configuración nada más necesitas un transistor de señal como un 2N2222 o un BC337.


----------



## ClaudioYa (May 2, 2015)

Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda respecto a alimentar leds de 3w y les paso a comentar:

Estoy reemplazando unas luminarias de mi casa por leds de 3w alimentados con una batería de 12v mediante reguladores de corriente hecho por mi con LM317, 7806, 7805, etc (de acuerdo a lo que tengo guardado elijo uno u otro). El circuito como sabrán es igual en todos los casos, solamente cambia la resistencia así que vamos a poner como ejemplo el último que realicé: regular 700mA con un 7805.

Para calcular la resistencia utilicé la fórmula de la hoja de datos:

5/intensidad = 5/0.700 = 7,14 ohm

Suelo utilizar resistencias que tengo de desarmar otros aparatos y, como en este caso, un pedazo de alambre de nicrom con el cual hice una resistencia de 7 ohm aprox.

Sueldo todos los componentes y pruebo con el tester la corriente, sin carga cortocircuitando la salida del circuito con el negativo mido y la corriente es la esperada, más o menos 700mA. Por si vale aclararlo, la disipación de calor es correcta y bien repartida entre la resistencia y el integrado (por eso uso un 7805 y no otro de más voltaje para no cargar tanto la resistencia).

Ahora bien, el "problema" surge cuando conecto el led, no obtengo la intensidad lumínica que deseo y al medir la corriente con el tester (y con el led conectado lógicamente) me encuentro que circula menos de lo deseado, no recuerdo el valor exacto pero ronda entre los 400 y 500 mA. Además la caída de voltaje en el led es de 3v +/- cuando según mis mediciones obtengo buena luz con una caída de 3.3v (el máximo es 3.6v). La conclusión es que circula menos corriente de la deseada por el led. Ante esto varío levemente el valor de la resistencia (disminuyendo) y logro obtener la corriente deseada en el led (si lo mido sin el led la corriente es mayor).

Bueno creo que lo hice muy largo, mi duda es que cálculo me falta para obtener la corriente deseada en el led.

Gracias.


----------



## yosimiro (May 2, 2015)

Mirar este post te podría ser útil.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1020143/ _

Es un driver para 18 leds de un watt.

Solo para darte ideas.


----------



## elaficionado (May 2, 2015)

Hola.

Rled = (Vcc- Vled)/Iled

En tu caso Rled:
Vcc=5V
Vled=3.3V
Iled=0.7A

Rled = (5V-3.3V)/0.7 = 2.4 ohmios ó 2.7 ohmios

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ClaudioYa (May 8, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Rled = (Vcc- Vled)/Iled
> 
> ...



Gracias, he conseguido que fluya la corriente que necesito con esa fórmula.

Lo que si no me quedó claro algo, entiendo que la fórmula es la aplicada al usar una resistencia sin más, pero en este caso está el regulador también. A lo que voy, con el 7805 resto el voltaje del led a la referencia interna del regulador (5v), pero si quiero usar un LM317 con una referencia de 1.25v como lo calculo?. Subí una imagen del circuito que utilizo para no confundir.

Al margen de lo anterior, es necesario el capacitor antes del regulador si la alimentación es una batería?.

Gracias p p p pero lo que ando buscando es otra cosa.


----------



## elaficionado (May 8, 2015)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/30%20LED%20Projects/30%20LED%20Projects.html#80

Allí encuentras como usar el LM317.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ClaudioYa (May 9, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/30%20LED%20Projects/30%20LED%20Projects.html#80
> 
> ...



Gracias, ese sitio tiene unos circuitos muy buenos.

De todas formas en esa página se hace el cálculo del 7805 como lo hacía yo y del LM317 de la misma forma. De hecho tengo hechos con LM317 dos circuitos para controlar la corriente de leds de 10w y sucede lo mismo, circula menos corriente con el led conectado. Lo que hice fue bajar la resistencia a ojo hasta obtener el brillo, voltaje en el led y corriente deseada. En este caso la ventaja es que los 12v no queman el led de 10w cosa que si ocurre con los de 3w. En definitiva sigo con la duda


----------



## elaficionado (May 9, 2015)

Hola.

Publica tu circuito, para tener una visión, de lo que comentas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

